# Student life better in Vancouver or Toronto?



## Raaaz (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi everyone,

heres the situation: I applied for a masters course in a few universities and got offers from universities in Vancouver and Toronto. The problem here is that I plan on working part time and would need to be able to atleast pay off the fee for 2 semesters by earning it through part time work. 

Which city do you think is best suited for this Vancouver or Toronto? What should I prepare myself for?

Thanks in advance,
Raza


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Raaaz said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> heres the situation: I applied for a masters course in a few universities and got offers from universities in Vancouver and Toronto. The problem here is that I plan on working part time and would need to be able to atleast pay off the fee for 2 semesters by earning it through part time work.
> 
> ...


Neither city is better than the other. They each have their own qualities. Weather (winter) in Toronto is much more severe than that in Vancouver. Vancouver is a spectacular city in a wonderful location but is extremely expensive to live in. Toronto is much more reasonable in that regard. You should check with the Universities as far as working is concerned. I think there are some restrictions for some students.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

I read an article in the Canadian press last week saying that Toronto is now the most expensive city in Canada surpassing Vancouver.


----------

